# Dog Lake Ontario



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone go after perch on this lake? Results?


----------



## yooper36 (Aug 3, 2008)

lots of them between 5-8inchs last week


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Probably caught 200 and kept 47 over 8 -10 inches. Look for a feeder creek of which there are several. Also supposed to be out front of Ernies campground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, heading up in early August.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

What week will you be there? We'll be there the second weekend in August. We found a few perch last year. If your there the same time let me know. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Be there the 3rd thru the 10th.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

We'll be getting there right when you are leaving. Hope you have a great trip! 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

All right then, we will leave a few for you to catch. Good luck.


----------



## GoodCuzI'llTakeNething (Feb 27, 2010)

We will also be there 3-10. Never did great for perch but never really targeted them. Caught some good eyes, trout and pike the last few years. Maybe will go after perch this year.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

What outfitter you using?


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Well...I'm heading up this coming Saturday morning. Should be up there round noon or so. Can't wait! Hoping the fishing's good and I'll report how we do. I also was wondering if anyone's ever had luck on brookies up there. My dad and I have caught a few in a couple streams on the way into missanabie, but nothing great. PMS are welcomed! 

Thanks, 

MDH

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Not our most successful trip. Fishing was tough, rainy and windy. Have never tried for the brookies.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Still up here but leaving in the morning. Slow due to the weather, especially the wind, but still did decent. Good amount of Perch, a few pike and lots of small walleye. Couldn't find any big ones this year. Oh well. Had to wear our winter clothes the last two days, but we stuck it out! I'll try to post a few pics in the next week or so. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

